# Best Yet - Sauce 1-T HD



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2003)

Well I've waited all week to post this. I'm finally going to start my new long awaited cycle today. And I'm really excited too as I have a brand new product that has been out only a couple days. I am going to use the new Syntrax Sauce 1-T HD. It is 1-test dissolved in sesame oil with a (Hexyldecanoate) Ester attached and is super-lipophilic (fat soluble) which will allow for the steroidal nutrient to freely escape the first pass liver degradation process and get unharmed into the circulatory system where SAUCE 1-T can do its magic.  
It is 3-5x stonger than THP ether, undecanoate, or ethylcarbonate  technology, even transdermals!!
I want to do 600 mg a day. But at the absorption that is possible, I will wait to see how the lathargy is to see if I have to bump the dosage down. Also I may end up running some 4/ad transdermal with it. I will wait and see how the sides are. I want to give this a fair shot by itself to see the true effectiveness. Also new this time, I am going to run Aromazap post cycle instead of 6-oxo. I'm interested in how this will work. I will do a least 20 days(if I take 6/day) or maybe longer if I bump the dosage down.


----------



## nacnac972 (Nov 21, 2003)

good luck bro


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 21, 2003)

IF it works as well as you expect, 600 mg a day is insane.

600 mg a day transdermally is a ludicrious amount.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> IF it works as well as you expect, 600 mg a day is insane.
> 
> 600 mg a day transdermally is a ludicrious amount.


Yes that is why I noted I may have to lower the dosage? I have heard where one guy got good results from 300mg a day. I will wait and see how it goes. Just popped my first two caps! I'm really hyped about this!


----------



## flexster (Nov 21, 2003)

where did ya get this stuff from?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 23, 2003)

1fast sells it for $54


----------



## bludevil (Nov 24, 2003)

very interested in outcome, keep us posted. At 600mg a day your going to be one tired joker. 300mg a day makes me feel like a tired old man.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 24, 2003)

I hope not. So far I haven't felt it. But I have only been on since Friday(3 days)


----------



## plouffe (Nov 24, 2003)

is it just an oral suspension? how's the shit taste


----------



## ZECH (Nov 24, 2003)

Oral gel cap


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2003)

Interested to see how this goes! How many servings are in a bottle?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 24, 2003)

60 caps in a bottle. So 6 a day would last 10 days. But most people should not need 6 a day. I just like to push the limit as a guniea pig!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 29, 2003)

A quick update from yesterday. Having taken Thursday off to pig out, got back to the gym yesterday. I felt for the first time that I felt stronger than normal. Didn't try to increase weight but the normal weight went up way easier. I done some close grip bench for tri's and 215 for 10 went up easy. Normally I do 6 or 7. I can't wait till Monday to see how normal bench goes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Great job man! Can't wait to see how monday goes!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 1, 2003)

Well the verdict is slowly coming in. This is awesome. I've been on 1-T for a week and 2 days now. Today was Bench day. Last week I did 275 for 4 and 300 1 time. Today I got 275 6 times easy and then went directly to 315. I got it on my first attempt fairly easy and tried a 2nd. My spotter just had to put one finger under it to get it up.  My strength has SHOT up this past week. And with being only on for little over a week, I'm thinking I may gain more.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Congrat's buddy. I'll have to check that out my next cycle! Can't say I'm in love with S+1.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 1, 2003)

I didn't have good results with S1+ either, but I also wasn't using it with optimal diet.  Nice hearing bout the 1-T though dg, keep it coming!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2003)

Was both of yours SO+ the new spray formula?? I love the old Avant stuff, but I haven't tried the new spay yet. Mike says it is the same formula minus the carbomer. But it doesn't smell the same. I have my doubts on this. (I know I'll catch hell for that staement)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

Mine was the new from Dermabolics. So, yeah, I guess it's the new formula changed from Avant. Don't get me wrong. I've noticed a tiny bit of change, but not like when I was taking 1-ad by ergopharm.


----------



## Var (Dec 2, 2003)

I was VERY happy with the results I got from the old Avant formula.  Sad to hear that the new stuff may not be as good.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm not saying it isn't, I just know it doesn't smell the same. It doesn't have the d-limonene smell.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

And I may just be getting diminished results. This is my 3rd cycle.


----------



## Sir Foxx (Dec 2, 2003)

I thought Mike(1fast400) said the only difference between Avants and Dermabolics is that he took out the carbomer(sp?) to make it a spray instead of a gel.  I might be wrong.  Go with BDC, its better anyway.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2003)

I just mixed some 4/ad in an old bottle of BDC gel. I haven't tried the new formula yet, but I'm getting ready to order some since that was my last bottle. Better get a dozen or so while I can.


----------



## jmr1979 (Dec 2, 2003)

i just got in some 1-t pro from bdc i won't be starting it for like a month though but when i do i would be very happy to update everyone on my results with it


----------



## Sir Foxx (Dec 2, 2003)

Good man.  I can't say enough about BDC's products.  Keep us posted.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2003)

Yeah I'd like to keep up with it also!


----------



## jmr1979 (Dec 2, 2003)

cool i will definitly keep you guys posted when i start my cycle of it then. it will be in about a month


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2003)

I was disappointed with Dermabolics S1+ also.  I was 12 days into a cycle and barely saw any results.  Nothing like I got on my first cycle with 1-AD. 

THEN I made a discovery, which may apply to the others who had poor results.  Here is a post I made at Avant.

"Well I think I discovered why the lukewarm results ....

I should have been close to finishing the first 4 oz bottle, but there was more left then I expected. So I wised up and actually measured how many milliliters 6 'squirts' equaled. I did the math and a 240 mg a day dose (6 squirts, 2 times a day) should measure out to 9.45 mL. I sprayed into a cough medicine dosage cup, and 12 squirts was only about 6 mL. This means I was only applying about 155 mg of 1-test a day! It would appear that the sprayer is not metering the correct amount.

I discovered this yesterday morning, so the last four applications have been the 'correct' dose using the measuring cup. I bumped it up to 280 mg. Definitely more liquid, and it even burns slightly (before this I never got the 'burning' sensation). Just got back from the gym, and lo and behold I did 7 reps with 235 on flat bench, a new PB for me... ".

Tonight, I did close grip bench.  Normally I work up to 225 for my last set and typically do 3-4 reps.  Tonight I did 225 x 6, 225 x 5 and 225 x 5.  Moral of the story, me thinks most people are under dosing with S1+.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2003)

Good observation! Maybe Mike should check his pumps?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

I noticed the same thing Jersey! I upped the amount after the first bottle.


----------



## tk... (Dec 3, 2003)

whoaaaa!!

that's a pretty big mistake, so how many sprays should i take then, ??

i thought 6 x 2 was sufficient,


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2003)

I've since bought a ear/eye dropper with 1 mL increments marked on it.  With a 6 x 2 dosing, you should apply about 4.75 mL twice a day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I noticed the same thing Jersey! I upped the amount after the first bottle.



Have you been getting better results since?  For me the jury is still out on S1+, but judging by the last couple of days I think it works just fine.  I'm just starting the 3rd week today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

I can't say I've noticed too much of a difference with more to be honest. But like I said, this is my 3rd cycle this year. Next time I'd use 1-ad by ergopharm again or what DG is using and maybe use the 4-ad by dermabolics.


----------



## jmr1979 (Dec 3, 2003)

rock you should honestly consider bdc 1-t pro each 4 oz bottle has 5 grams 1 test and 2.5 of 4 -ad just enough 4 ad to help with sides and the 1 test of course for the lean gains


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I can't say I've noticed too much of a difference with more to be honest. But like I said, this is my 3rd cycle this year. Next time I'd use 1-ad by ergopharm again or what DG is using and maybe use the 4-ad by dermabolics.


Rock you would be very happy with the new Sauce 1-T. IMO, it is much better than 1-ad and exceeds a transdermal from what I can tell so far! I'll be commenting more as the cycle ends.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jmr1979 *_
> rock you should honestly consider bdc 1-t pro each 4 oz bottle has 5 grams 1 test and 2.5 of 4 -ad just enough 4 ad to help with sides and the 1 test of course for the lean gains


Sounds interesting!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Rock you would be very happy with the new Sauce 1-T. IMO, it is much better than 1-ad and exceeds a transdermal from what I can tell so far! I'll be commenting more as the cycle ends.


I think I'll go with that next time DG. Probably start in February. Are you taking any 4-ad with it?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2003)

Yes about 600mg a day! One guy said he felt lathargy the second day on. Glad I decided to use 4/ad.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

What'd you go with for your 4/ad?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2003)

I had about a third of a bottle of Avant 4 aderm left. It is almost gone. I just mixed up a bottle of BDC gel w/dmso with 4/ad till I get done.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jmr1979 *_
> rock you should honestly consider bdc 1-t pro each 4 oz bottle has 5 grams 1 test and 2.5 of 4 -ad just enough 4 ad to help with sides and the 1 test of course for the lean gains


That does sound like a good deal and I have heard others say good things about the BDC 1-t Pro. S1+ only has 3 grams of 1-test.

I'm going to try M1-t next.  I MIGHT end the s1+ at 3 weeks, and do two weeks of M1-t if I get it quick enough...


----------



## BigTex (Dec 4, 2003)

dg806, is it even better than M1T?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigTex *_
> dg806, is it even better than M1T?


No M-1T is the strongest out. But I believe this may be the next best 1-T supp


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

Have you tried M-1T DG?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2003)

No.......


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

Do you plan to sometime?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2003)

Not sure. Haven't decided.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

Sounds interesting, but I still think I'll do 1-sauce next cycle.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

Just finished S1+ yesterday. Gained about 5lbs, but I was also eating like a cow. Definately added BF I feel.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Having taken Thursday off to pig out, got back to the gym yesterday. I felt for the first time that I felt stronger than normal. Didn't try to increase weight but the normal weight went up way easier. I done some close grip bench for tri's and 215 for 10 went up easy. Normally I do 6 or 7.


Thursday is normally close grip day. Like last week I took yesterday off and did not lift. So I did close grips today. I have never even attempted 225. After the success I had last week, I decide to give it a try. I did 205 for 10 reps and went to 225. I made 7 without a spot. I think that is good for never even trying it before. I'm very pleased with this product. My goal for next week is to break my best on regular bench which is 315. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

Good luck buddy! How are your other lifts coming along?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Not sure. Haven't decided.


DG, why _wouldn't_ you want to try it?  You have always been IM's PH/PS guinea pig seemingly willing to try anything.   What are your concerns?  

I think the fate of prohormones are sealed, especially due to the THG scandal. If that weren't the case, I probably would have waited awhile before purchasing M1-t...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyPaul *_
> DG, why _wouldn't_ you want to try it?  You have always been IM's PH/PS guinea pig seemingly willing to try anything.   What are your concerns?
> 
> I think the fate of prohormones are sealed, especially due to the THG scandal. If that weren't the case, I probably would have waited awhile before purchasing M1-t...


Well for one thing, I'm getting great results from other supps that dont' have as much potential for side effects. I might could get better results from M1-T, but for now I just don't see the need. If everything doesn't get banned for a while maybe I will try it. I really feel what I preach about diet and hard training. Sure these supps help me in a big way, but they are not magic and should not replace training and diet. And once you make the jump to M-1T, what's left..................Roids.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Good luck buddy! How are your other lifts coming along?


I've noticed a good increase in shoulder presses.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Well for one thing, I'm getting great results from other supps that dont' have as much potential for side effects. I might could get better results from M1-T, but for now I just don't see the need. If everything doesn't get banned for a while maybe I will try it. I really feel what I preach about diet and hard training. Sure these supps help me in a big way, but they are not magic and should not replace training and diet. And once you make the jump to M-1T, what's left..................Roids.


Good point, that's how I feel!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I really feel what I preach about diet and hard training. Sure these supps help me in a big way, but they are not magic and should not replace training and diet. And once you make the jump to M-1T, what's left..................Roids.


Trust me, my diet is spot on and I definitely train hard.  Not looking for a magic bullet. I've been weight training for 12 years (with one 2 year hiatus), and only started using prohormones a few months ago.  Heck I was the last on my block to try creatine. 

Your point about what's left is well taken but before there was methyl 1-test, there was 1-test.  Before 1-test, there was only 1-AD.  The same point could have been made about 1-AD when it was the only game in town.  After 1-AD, what's left... roids? You know what I mean?

I think the ban will take effect sooner then most people think.  I would like to try M1-t while it is still available.


----------



## BigTex (Dec 7, 2003)

dg806, is Sauce 1-T the same as Sauce Extreme? BB.com is advertising Sauce 1-T and yet 1fast is advertising Sauce Extreme.


----------



## Sir Foxx (Dec 7, 2003)

Sauce 1-T= 1-T with a hexyldeconate ester

Sauce Extreme=1-T with a THP ether

Sauce 1-T is the new one.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah be sure to get the new 1-T HD.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2003)

Well I tried to break my best today on bench. I threw a 5 on either side of 315 (325) and I was able to sqeak it out. I'm very pleased.


----------



## flexster (Dec 8, 2003)

dg806, where did you buy this stuff? Syntrax's website only shows 1-t, says nothing abouty 1-t hd.


----------



## flexster (Dec 8, 2003)

nevermind I get what the HD stands for now, 

"H" exyl "D" econate ester.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Well I tried to break my best today on bench. I threw a 5 on either side of 315 (325) and I was able to sqeak it out. I'm very pleased.


Good job! Can you see a difference with your body yet? Any weight gain/lethargy?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm up 5 lbs. I'm thicker. No lathargy.........


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2003)

1fast has the new version for 53.99


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## tk... (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Well for one thing, I'm getting great results from other supps that dont' have as much potential for side effects.



which are?
a' m guessing that m-1t would include enhance furthermore side effects of normal 1-test, or is there any other new s.e. that we should be aware of?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 9, 2003)

With M1-t some people experience almost 'flu like' symptoms for a few days, headaches, lack of appetite, and in general 'feel like crap'.  The usual 1-test sides are there also.  Lethargy, acne, sleeplessness, hair loss and testicular shrinkage.

With 1-AD I had the lethargy, some sleeplessness and minor testicular shrinkage.  With 1-test transdermal, I basically didn't notice any sides at all, just some minor lethargy.  This had some 4-AD mixed which seemed to help a lot.   

I'm starting a two week M1-t cycle today tacked on to the end of a 3 week S1+ cycle, so we'll see what sides I'll experience.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2003)

Well the Sauce 1-T is gone. I'm going to start pc today. I gained 5 pounds this cycle and I was also pleased with strength. I'm also thicker. I need to take a chest measurement tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Sounds good. How much did you strength on certain lifts go up overall?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2003)

My bench went from 295/300 to 325. Barbell curls went from 115 to 135. Didn't try a max on squats because of my back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Awesome man!!


----------



## jmr1979 (Dec 16, 2003)

dg this might have been gone over earlier but did you use any milk thistle or nac for liver and did you use any coq10 or hawthorne berry for bp ?? while on cycle?


----------



## DWIPump (Dec 16, 2003)

DG,
Did you have the worst tasting burps?  Even if I drank alot of water and had just eaten I got the worst tasting burps..  They tasted like chemicals.....  I have been on the new stuff for 2 weeks now.  Strength is up very little Max Bench was 365 now around 370 but I think that is placibo effect.  I think I could of done that prior to taking it.  BUT.....  the pumps are INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!  They are down right painful.  just my 2 cents.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jmr1979 *_
> dg this might have been gone over earlier but did you use any milk thistle or nac for liver and did you use any coq10 or hawthorne berry for bp ?? while on cycle?


No I didn't take anything. I'm already on high blood pressure medicine(hereditary), so I think this keeps it in check.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DWIPump *_
> DG,
> Did you have the worst tasting burps?  Even if I drank alot of water and had just eaten I got the worst tasting burps..  They tasted like chemicals.....  I have been on the new stuff for 2 weeks now.  Strength is up very little Max Bench was 365 now around 370 but I think that is placibo effect.  I think I could of done that prior to taking it.  BUT.....  the pumps are INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!  They are down right painful.  just my 2 cents.


Yeah I got some burps. But to me they weren't that bad. Just enough to tell. Be sure to take PLENTY of protein while on to help muscle growth. 370 is great! I hope I can get to that!


----------



## SJ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> My bench went from 295/300 to 325. Barbell curls went from 115 to 135. Didn't try a max on squats because of my back.



Can't ask for much more than that !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> Can't ask for much more than that !!


Except maybe a cheeseburger w/ bacon!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 16, 2003)

I've had a few double cheeseburgers lately!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Awesome!!!


----------



## BigTex (Dec 17, 2003)

I couldn't find it on 1fast. The title says Sauce 1-T, but on the label it says Sauce Extreme? Is it just labeled wrong?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 18, 2003)

Here ya go........

http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=855&osCsid=609fe96c1c4adb4dc014459988e18463


----------



## BigTex (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks bro, but call me crazy..........but that's not the same as: http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/syn/s1t.html

I'm I crazy or cofused?

Sauce 1-T: 5á-Androst-1-ene-17â-ol-3-one-HexylDecanoate ester 100mg 
(BB.com)

and

Sauce Extreme (or 1-T): 5α-Androst-1-ene-17β-ol-3-one Hydroxyldecanoate Ester: 100mg 
(1fast)

Any reply or comment is greatly welcomed.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 18, 2003)

Yep, it's the same thing! They did make an earlier version of sauce, but the 1-t is the new stuff.


----------



## BigTex (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Mikes1 (Dec 28, 2003)

How did the PCT go with aromazap? Is it as effective as 6oxo?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## ZECH (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah so far so good. I really can't tell much difference. I really didn't feel much supression after this cycle though. Weird.


----------



## Mikes1 (Dec 29, 2003)

Would you use sauce 1-t again or not?
Over here we only have the old version of sauce and it costs 100 euros!!!
Thank god 1fast ships to greece.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mikes1 *_
> Would you use sauce 1-t again or not?
> Over here we only have the old version of sauce and it costs 100 euros!!!
> Thank god 1fast ships to greece.


Without a doubt......


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Are you going to try M1T next?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 31, 2003)

Probably at some point.......


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Am I wrong or can you get M1T cheaper than Sauce 1-T


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 31, 2003)

i think your right....its like 50 beans at one fast while m1t is a whoppin 10 bucks. Even with it prob takeing 2 bottles to get a cycle of 4 weeks, 20 bucks beats 50...but hell, if sauce works good money really isnt too much of a factor.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

But they say M1T is stronger than Sauce 1T


----------



## brodus (Dec 21, 2004)

What was the final daily dosage of Sauce 1T during this cycle?  

Thanks!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 21, 2004)

brodus said:
			
		

> What was the final daily dosage of Sauce 1T during this cycle?
> 
> Thanks!


600mg. Never went over that. Although, I had no bad side effects from it(lathargy mainly) I could have went higher. But the results from 600mg was great.


----------



## brodus (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks, DG.  

I get 1T lethargy pretty bad, but I get sick of trans, and if there is a good oral (aside from 1AD), I'd like to try.

That's a hefty dose--3 bottles or 2?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 21, 2004)

I only did two. But I wished I would have had another one!


----------

